# Lufthansa VS British Airways



## adrian07 (Aug 3, 2007)

Which carrier do you feel provides better service? Or in other words, if other factors were all equal and you were deciding which one to chose based solely on comfort?


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Adrian,

BA has slippped beyond belief and LH is so cold and clinical that I wonder if Interflug in its heyday provided better service.

Give me Swiss or even better, Austrian.

Karl


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Karl nails it about Lufthansa - the whole flight feels like your in an emergency ward waiting room - its functional but soulless. At least with BA there is some character.

If I have to pick give me BA but if you expand the choice give me Virgin Atlantic.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

For me it wasn't so much the inflight service of these two but the airports I had to transit through. When transiting through Heathrow, BA managed to misplace my luggage every single time (yep 0 for 30) and I dislike Frankfort. For me, I like KLM and its hub at Schiphol (great place to transit).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Lufthansa hands down, BA is not even in the same league, but they're even better than Swiss in my opinion.

In November I flew Stockholm- Zurich - Jo'burg, business class with Swiss on an Airbus
And flew back via Frankfurt, business class with Lufthansa on a 747

Lufthansa had better food, better seats, better service, a bigger aeroplane. Then on arrival at Frankfurt, I could take a shower & breakfast in the Business lounge.

Swiss had wonderful seats food and service too, don't get me wrong, but Lufthansa had that little extra, like champagne and chocloate when I came on board, more personal service, more attention to detail. Another
little Lufthansa touch, like the bottle of water already at your seat. 

BA doesn't even come close to Swiss let alone Lufthansa.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

deanayer said:


> the whole flight feels like your in an emergency ward waiting room - its functional but soulless.


Totally disagree with that. My experience is the complete opposite.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

BA used to be king of the hill. They are now near the bottom. Lufthansa will get you there every time. But Austrian or even United will be much more enjoyable.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I usually fly Lufthansa within Asia (Bangkok to Manila, for example), and the crew nearly always assume I'm German (ie. they'll address me, initially, in German) - I've always found the service good, but have also wondered if it's *because* I'm being treated as "German" during the flight...

So if you can pass as German, LH is certainly better 

DH


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Flew to JFK from LHR via BA 1st Class just before Christmas - hadn't flown them for a while - and was quite disappointed, dog eared cabin, recliner wouldn't, off hand cabin staff....far too 'matey'..... food wasn't terribly good. Not worth the money. And they lost my bloody luggage!


----------



## ATLien (Jan 6, 2009)

I would rate LH (as well as Swiss which is owned by LH anyway) well above BA. Both are certainly not close to the inflight experience one would get at Cathay Pacific or Singapore Airlines. Still, BA is not bad airline - at least not compared to Delta's always unpunctual, dirty, flying aviation museums.


----------



## sjghr (Feb 13, 2010)

BA, only due to the ease of getting everywhere from LHR and the quality of T5.

Unfortunately though, they seem to come up with a new way of degrading the comapny every week... It was going downhill anyway, but since Walsh took over it has nose-dived (much like Aer Lingus under his management). Is he just O'Leary-lite?


----------

